# Seb's skunks?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Is Jungletalks Seb a good skunk breeder? Anybody have a jungletalk skunkie?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

is that seb miller?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> is that seb miller?


 If it is, then our Punk was bred by him, and she's a darling


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've heard very good things about Seb's skunks


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Yup, Seb Miller.


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

We got our skunkie April from seb miller.

All his skunkies are happy and well cared for.

He spent time making sure we knew what we were getting ourselves into.

It all seemed a bit overwhelming when you first hear all the do's and don'ts but I can't imagine our lives without a skunk now :flrt:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Seb is a very good breeder.

PS our skunk ftmph came from him


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Good good. Might go ahead and reserve myself a beautiful skunkie for nextyear! :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

We have two Seb skunks,Tinkerbell and Merlin:flrt:, he's a great bloke, very interesting to talk to and knows his skunkie stuff :2thumb:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Tatty is one of his too:flrt:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm hoping to pay him a visit as soon as I get back in the UK. 

Just over a week to go!


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

I just got my baby girl from Seb. She is soo tame :flrt:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

leggy said:


> I just got my baby girl from Seb. She is soo tame :flrt:


I'm literally chomping at the bit to go and meet him and the skunks he has left.


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

leggy said:


> I just got my baby girl from Seb. She is soo tame :flrt:


I know the feeling April is glued to us 24/7 she's currently cuddled up next to me in bed on her back with all 4 paws in the air... how can I ever get up :flrt:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

artype said:


> I know the feeling April is glued to us 24/7 she's currently cuddled up next to me in bed on her back with all 4 paws in the air... how can I ever get up :flrt:


Can you detect my jealousy?

Mind you, I'm missing all of our animals at the moment as I am stuck in the North sea.

:bash:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> I'm literally chomping at the bit to go and meet him and the skunks he has left.


Yes he said he's had a very good yr. He did say he still had babys left. His babys are the sweetest. Mine is asleep in my hand with her head under her leg:lol2: I find it hard putting her down:flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

africa said:


> We have two Seb skunks,Tinkerbell and Merlin:flrt:, he's a great bloke, very interesting to talk to and knows his skunkie stuff :2thumb:


 
I met Tinkerbell & Merlin yesterday & BOY are they gorgeous skunkies and if they are anyting to go by, then Seb produces some lovely skunks fopr sure. Mind you, their owners do look after them well, so guess they deserve a little of the credit :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> I met Tinkerbell & Merlin yesterday & BOY are they gorgeous skunkies and if they are anyting to go by, then Seb produces some lovely skunks fopr sure. Mind you, their owners do look after them well, so guess they deserve a little of the credit :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: Thank you!


----------



## loverings (May 26, 2009)

aww god im still bloody waiting for mine its taking ages can't wait till it gets here


----------

